# Breed and kennel for me



## nathanielswangton (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello, my name is Nathaniel and I’m looking for my first working dog. I have a general idea of what I want in a dog. I want a dog who is a one person/family type of dog, loves working, wants to please, medium to large, and intelligent. I was thinking about either a German Shepherd or a knpv Belgian Malinois. I want to get into ipo but I also want a dog who can protect the home. I do have experience working with a dog who is aggressive but his aggression is towards other dogs which I have managed to control. I’m 22 years old and live in Louisiana.


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

nathanielswangton said:


> Hello, my name is Nathaniel and I’m looking for my first working dog. I have a general idea of what I want in a dog. I want a dog who is a one person/family type of dog, loves working, wants to please, medium to large, and intelligent. I was thinking about either a German Shepherd or a knpv Belgian Malinois. I want to get into ipo but I also want a dog who can protect the home. I do have experience working with a dog who is aggressive but his aggression is towards other dogs which I have managed to control. I’m 22 years old and live in Louisiana.


MANY breeds of medium to large size in the AKC Working Group can accomplish what you hope for - just save up enough money to purchase from a REPUTABLE breeder who understands what you are looking for and has experience themselves in placing pups/young dogs of their breeding with owners who are involved. Ask to speak to their purchasers. Ask recommendations at your local IPO group. Good luck. If you take your time & expend the effort, you'll find a great companion.


----------



## UncleBen (Sep 3, 2021)

If you wan't knpv line just import
I can advise you for bloodlines >send PM


----------

